# trübes wasser



## -webwerli- (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe seit 25 Jahren einen Teich bei dem immer alles von selbst lief, ohne technik und sogar ohne zufüttern. Ich hab mich damit deshalb auch eher wenig beschäftigt. In Frühjahr musste ich allerdings feststellen, dass die Schlammschicht auf dem Boden auf ca 10 cm dicke angewachsen war. Also haben wir eine Grundreinigung beschlossen. Alle Pflanzen und Fische raus und das Wasser mit dem Schlamm abgesaugt. Da am Boden steine liegen blieb in den Ritzen etwas zurück, was aber auch nicht schlimm war, wir wollten ja nicht alle mikrooganismen töten...
Danach hab ich die Pflanzen etwas reduziert wieder eingepflanzt und den Teich mit dem Gartenschlauch befüllt. Danach Fische rein und alles lief gut. Nach ca. 4-6 Wochen begann das Wasser braun-trüb zu werden, kein Algenbefall oder so. Da ich hier gelesen habe das sich das wieder legt habe ich abgewartet, aber es ist immer noch so (gute 2 Monate jetzt).
Die Fische scheints nicht zu stören, aber ich seh sie auch kaum noch.
Da ich schon gemerkt habe das hier ohne Werte nix läuft, habe ich zum ersten Mal nach 25 Jahren den Wasserwert gemessen.
CL2=1,5- das ist zu hoch, oder?
PH=7.6
kH=8d
GH=16d
NO3=0
NO2=0

Bis auf den Chlorwert ist laut testbeilage alles gut.
Habt ihr einen tipp was ich machen kann? Hab im Teich nur noch 7 Fische, aber ich will keine neuen kaufen bevor nicht das Wasser in Ordnung ist. 
Achja ich wollte auch ein Foto machen aber die Wasseroberfläche spiegelt zu stark. Dann dachte ich mir, tu doch die braune Brühe in ein Glas,dann sieht man die Farbe, aber im Glas sieht man garnix mehr.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße -weberli-


----------



## Klausile (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Hallo Weberli,

mit dem trüben Wasser wirst du ohne Filter noch eine ganze Weile leben müssen. 
Da du den Teich biologisch auf links gedreht hat, dauert es eine ganze Weile bis er sein Gleichgewicht wieder hat.
Wie hast du denn die Wasserwerte gemessen?
Vor allem interessiert mich das mit dem Chlor.
Da ich ein Schimmbad habe, muss ich regelmäßig den Chlorgehalt checken. Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, das der Wert 1,5 mg/l bedeuten soll - wäre er für ein Schwimmbad klasse. Ich kann mir diesen Wert aber für Leitungswasser beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Zumal nach zwei Monaten garantiert kein Chlor mer im Wasser sein kann. Schau doch mal auf der Homepage deines Wasserversorgers nach, ob das Leitungswasser überhaupt gechlort wird.

An sonsten gilt mal wieder - Geduld, sehr viel Geduld.
Wenn der Teich 25 Jahre ohne dein Zutun funktioniert hat, wird er sicher auch bald wieder so schön sein, wie du ihn vor deiner Aufräumaktion gehabt hast.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Servus Weberli

Herzlich Willkommen 

Schade um die super Biologie 

Sorry, aber mußte das so radikal sein 

Fast die ganze Biologie ist beim Teufel und du wunderst Dich das das Wasser trüb ist.

Gut, jetzt ist es eh schon wurscht 

Hast du einen Teil das alten Wasser irgend wo zwischen lagern können und nach der "Säuberungsaktion" wieder zurück in den Teich fließen lassen können 

Wäre von Vorteil gewesen 

Wenn du aber nur frischen Wasser aus der Leitung in den Teich hast .....



> Hab im Teich nur noch 7 Fische,



Hast du nach dem befüllen Ausfälle gehabt 

Würde mich nicht wundern ... Stichwort "Nitritpeak"

Den Chlorwert kann ich nicht richtig beurteilen, solange du nicht mit Danchlor den Teich gereinigt hast, kann es ja nur aus der Leitung kommen. Aber wie Klaus schon geschrieben .....

Nix für Ungut, aber das trübe Wasser ..... wirst nur durch Geduld, in einiger Zeit, wenn die Pflanzen wieder durchstarten .... wegbekommen .


----------



## -webwerli- (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Hallo,
 also es handelt sich laut teststreifen von Tetre (6 in 1) um 1,5 mg Cl2 pro Liter. 
Ich hab bei der HSE angerufen, und die haben mich nach tausendmal weiterverbinden, darüber informiert, dass sie das Wasser nicht Chloren und wohl öfter Probleme mit den Teststreifen auftauchen. Sie haben noch darauf hingewiesen, dass die Wasserhärte mit 18,6 bei uns sehr hoch ist, falls das weiterhilft. 
Der Wassewechsel hat nicht zu Fischverlust geführt, alle Fische sind in den Vergangenen Wintern draufgegangen, da die extreme Laubschicht am Boden so viele Gase entwickelt hat (sagt der Zoofachhandel).
Kann ich irgendwas gegen die Trübung uternehmen? Wasseraufbereiter oder so?
Und kann ich neue Fische kaufen oder soll ich jetzt erstmal abwarten?

Vielen dak für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dieter_B (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Ich kann nur sagen: seitdem ich den Filter von NG habe, habe ich absolut klares Wasser.
Naja habe auch nur 6000 Liter drin,aber die Filterung mit den Organikmatten holt wirklich jedes Staubkorn raus.
Hatte letzte Jahr auch noch braune Trübung im Teich und seitdem ich die Baumarktfiltertonne, die auch verständlicherweise zu klein war für meinen Teich, gegen den NG-Filter getauscht habe, alles super.
Reinigungsaufwand bei dem System etwas größer, aber das nehm ich in kauf.


----------



## -webwerli- (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: trübes wasser*

Hallo, 
also einen Filter möchte ich nicht einbauen. Das ging die letzten Jahre auch ohne. 
Den Fischen scheints gut zu gehen, hab heute die ersten kleinen Babys entdeckt.
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe...


----------

